# NZXT Launches the H440 with Next Generation FN V2 Case Fans



## btarunr (Jan 14, 2014)

Taking the sleek, modern designs of the H series to a whole new level, the H440 shatters tradition to bring you the cleanest PC ever, inside and out. NZXT has taken a bold step and completely removed the antiquated and often unused 5.25" optical bays to make room for a host of chassis improvements and innovations. Looking through the H440's massive full-view window will reveal an interior specially engineered to make any build seamless and beautiful.

An integrated power supply shroud completely conceals cables and offers an unprecedented amount of cable management space. Additionally, you'll find two SSD trays mounted above the shroud along with proper cutouts for precise cable routing. The H440 also comes equipped with four of NZXT's newly designed steel HDD trays, offering additional storage expansion.



 

 

 




The case comes standard with NZXT's next generation case fans, the FN V2. 1 rear 140 mm exhaust fan and 3 front 120 mm intake fans provide an effective and comprehensive cooling solution right out of the box. Supporting both 140 mm and 120 mm fans, the steel top and front panels come Kraken ready- fitting radiators up to 360 mm in size to offer versatile water cooling options in a sleek, minimalist package.



 

 

With its groundbreaking new interior design, the H440 guarantees a streamlined PC-building experience without sacrificing any of the luxuries builders have grown accustomed to in a high performance case.

Simply put, the H440 provides all of the tools required to create and showcase a remarkably clean system.










Available soon through your local NZXT distributor, the H440 comes in white/black and black/red for €109. The new retail versions of the 120mm FN V2 and 140mm FN V2 will also be available soon for €8.99 and €9.99 respectively.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## RT2284 (Jan 14, 2014)

I really like the clean design, but I want a non-window version because it would be better for the quiet factor.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 14, 2014)

Black version with red ascents is a very good looking case. Also this case still has a teaser on the NZXT homepage, so probably this press release might be removed soon.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2014)

im not a red fan but this red looks nice and match with black


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Jan 14, 2014)

This looks really good :O


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow this needs a version with a place for 4x 120/140 on the side door and im sold.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 14, 2014)

That is one gorgeous case!


----------



## Hood (Jan 14, 2014)

I like it, but the airflow looks terrible.  I can't believe that those little side vents will allow a radiator to breath much, or the front panel for that matter - really, 3 fans all trying to suck air through the bottom opening?  Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 14, 2014)

Is this case the teaser on NZXT's website?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 14, 2014)

That's the case I want when I upgrade to SLI and get a new mobo/PSU. In the White with purple fans to keep the gf happy


----------



## Mistral (Jan 14, 2014)

A nice looking case, for sure. 

However, I'd like to know the amount of pressure that power button triggers at. Might not be the best choice for people with cats. Also, why do they keep having 2xUSB3 and 2xUSB2 ports? Just make it all USB3 already.


----------



## chodaboy19 (Jan 14, 2014)

It looks like the A-Team's van!


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jan 18, 2014)

Such an open design, I like it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 19, 2014)

A little bit sad they removed 5.25 bays, you can mount a lot of things there including reservoir and hot swap bays.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 19, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> A little bit sad they removed 5.25 bays, you can mount a lot of things there including reservoir and hot swap bays.



Meh, I almost want to get rid of the 5.25" bay in my 750D to run a 360 rad in the front if I get another 780.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 19, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Meh, I almost want to get rid of the 5.25" bay in my 750D to run a 360 rad in the front if I get another 780.



Looks like perfect case for you then


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 19, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> Looks like perfect case for you then



Maybe if it had front and top brushed aluminum panels, but no NZXT went with their typical plasticfantastic scheme.


----------

